# Anyone going to 1-14 A&S?



## PACMan (Oct 31, 2013)

Who is headed to the January 1-14 A&S and are located in Camp Pendleton?


----------



## J_Vtang (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm from Lejeune but I'll see you there brother.


----------



## PACMan (Dec 10, 2013)

I thought no one would ever reply to this. How is training going on your end?


----------



## J_Vtang (Dec 12, 2013)

I've been trying to recover from a foot injury here recently so I have been focusing a lot more on swimming then rucking but I'm slowly getting back up to where I was. I'll get a couple of my times recorded and posted this coming week so we can all see where we stand. How about you man?


----------



## kscore (Dec 13, 2013)

Just got my call and email this morning. Reservist in the Bay Area but I do like the idea of posting PT stats between this group.


----------



## PACMan (Dec 16, 2013)

What a coincidence KSCORE, what part of the Bay are you in? I'm currently on predeployment leave till Jan 5 and live in Milpitas (next to SJ).

J_Vtang sorry to hear about your injury man. Hope you're healing up for A&S. My swim time is a sub-12 mins in utilites, but I know I can get it down to 10+. I'm actually in a strange situation cause I've been TAD too 1st MSOB and I'm see to deploy with them. But they are giving me the opportunity to get thrashed at A&S. I'm honestly concerned with how the cold weather is going to affect him, considering I'm a Cali guy.


----------



## PACMan (Dec 16, 2013)

"Cold weather is going to affect ME."

Sorry, using my phone to post these.


----------



## kscore (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm located in SJ. I'm generally free Sun/Mon and my schedule is packed with work the rest of the week but pm me if you're in the area.


----------



## PACMan (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm always at the 24 Super Sport off of Brokaw, next to Bay 101. Well, gents less than a month I hope to see you both next month killing it out there. Btw, my name's Marc.


----------



## J_Vtang (Dec 16, 2013)

Marc what stroke have you been using? I was using the side during the beginning of my training and was down to a 9:20 in utilities (fresh of course), but I have found that I have a lot more endurance when I use the breast, even though it is a bit slower for me, last timed swim I did was 10:00


----------



## Ron_Swanson (Dec 19, 2013)

Hey gents

I will be at the Jan ASPOC/A&S class. I'll go ahead and throw some numbers out there:
300m side stroke w/cammies 8:53
12 mile ruck w/60lb pack 2:48
PFT 283 - 3 mile/20:49, 20 pullups, 118 crunches
4 mile run 27:56

For the rucks I usually do 75% dirt/grass 25% pavement. I've been using a set of Danners but recently switched to Bates Lites. 

After swims I usually throw in some treading exercises. One of the common ones is 20 min regular tread/2 minutes tread with no hands/1 minute regular tread/2 minutes tread with no legs. I'll also throw in a few 25 meter underwater swims.


----------



## J_Vtang (Dec 28, 2013)

I've been doing some similar treading exercises bro, another thing I started to do recently was keeping my hands in my pockets and frog kicking a lap or two. It's definitely helped my hips get stronger so I can keep a strong kick throughout my 300. Some of my times:

300m breast w/ cammies: 7:45
PFT 294: 20 pullups/100 crunches/ 19:00 3 mile
For all of my hikes I've been consistent in 10-11 minute miles, but its all been on flat ground. I try and mix it up between dirt and pavement as well, but I would love to get some hills in there.


----------



## ProPain (Dec 28, 2013)

I'll be there.  

12mile ruck: 2:20-2:30
300m swim: 9-10 min
Last PFT: 289


----------



## Uncle Petey (Dec 30, 2013)

Sounding good on your numbers guys keep it up.


----------



## PACMan (Feb 26, 2014)

Well, I just completed the 1-14 course and suffice to say it was a real gut check in certain areas. Unfortunately, I was one of a few individuals that were put on a board, however, I did not get the nod. For those of you that made it through congratulations and it was well deserved. I hope you put your heart and soul into it because I know 30 or so other candidates that would love to be in your shoes.

From what I've heard from the 1st Phase instructors, 1-14 had the most physically capable individuals they've seen. Supposedly, our bottom 10% were the average of all the other courses they have had, so take that for what it is. Moreover, 137 candidates showed up, 91 made it to 2nd Phase, 75+ completed 2nd Phase, and 40 were selected. The weather really created some issues for our training days and unfortunately missed a couple pool sessions and the 10 mile ruck because of it. Learn to take care of your body, your feet, and start using a lacrosse ball or foam roller...ITS MONEY.

**RANT** For those of you in the process of submitting your package or getting ready to go to A&S. Do not be the scumbag that cannot complete at LEAST a 1st Class PFT (there were a couple during the initial). They are notorious for how the count pull-ups, if you LITERALLY are not doing perfect pull-ups..get cranking on those. I was fortunate enough not to have any problems with those due to my T-Rex like arms. If you cannot swim in cammies, please PLEASE get help. Do not be the idiot that shows up during the initial qual day and flops, walks, and or drowns in the pool. That is an embarassment to yourself, your unit, and the Marine Corps. I wholeheartedly cannot stand individuals who show up and simply cannot meet the minimum requirements. You are wasting your time, the instructors time, and precious money that could've been spent elsewhere. More importantly, bring a PAIR and a couple spares because you'll need them.

If you have any further questions about 1st Phase, I'll gladly share them, but 2nd Phase is a whole different issue. Good luck and, "ALL IT TAKES, IS ALL YOU'VE GOT."


----------



## JKumz (Feb 28, 2014)

I'll second that.  1-14 was an awesome bunch of dudes and a real pleasure.


----------



## Dusty8071 (Jul 16, 2014)

Late to the party but I was there as well and Ive gotta say 1-14 was my best experience in the Marine Corps to date, although I wasn't selected I learned more about myself and about military skills in general that I would do it over and over again! Fortunately I have an MOS that allows me to go over as a SOCS so Ill still get a chance to do some cool guy things and receive some of the best training out there, hopefully working with he guys form 1-14 that did get the nod!
Nate - 069


----------

